# Buying a fishing rod....



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

A woman goes into a store to buy a fishing rod and reel or her 
grandson's 
birthday. She doesn't know which one to get, so she just grabs one

and goes over to the counter. The salesman is standing there, wearing

dark glasses. She says, Excuse me. Can you tell me anything about this 
rod 
and

reel?"

He says, "Madam, I'm completely blind; but, if you'll drop it on the

counter, I can tell you everything you need to know about it from the

sound it makes." She doesn't believe him but drops it on the counter

anyway. He

says, "That's a two meter Shakespeare graphite rod with a Zebco 404 
reel 
and 5- kg. test line. It's a good all around combination, and it's on 
sale 
this

week for $44." She says, "It's amazing that you can tell all that just 
by 
the sound of it dropping on the counter. I'll take it!" As she opens 
her 
purse, her credit card drops on the floor. "Oh, That sounds like a Visa

card, says the salesman. As the lady bends down to pick up the card, 
she 
accidentally farts. At first she is really embarrassed but then 
realizes 
there is no way the blind salesman could tell it was she who had 
farted. 
The salesman rings up the sale and says, "That'll be $58.50please." The

woman is totally confused by this and asks, "Didn't You tell me it was 
on 
sale for $44. How did you get to $58.50?" "The Duck Caller is $11 and 
the 
Fish Bait is $3.50."


----------

